# 20 Euro vom prepaidhandy einfach weg! Erklärung? Hilf



## mvk85 (18 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, warum? Ich hab 30 eaufgeladen, das Handy lag eigentlich immer nur rum, habe höcstens ne sms geschickt. nach 5 tagen waren aber 21 e weg! ich hab sonst keine dienste in anspruch genommen.
villeicht _[Kommerzielle Url gelöscht. (bh)]_, da hab ich mich angemeldet, sonst nichts... ich hab ein 3 jahre altes sagem, bin bei vodafone, anbieter debitel...

Bitte hilft mir, ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ich weitermachen soll? kann ich das handy überhaupt noch benutzen?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Oktober 2005)

Von Provider den Einzelverbindungnachweis fordern. Dann weisst Du mehr.


----------



## mvk85 (19 Oktober 2005)

*geht leider nicht....*

...da ich ja prepaid habe, das machen sie nicht ;(
der typ im debitel-center meinte, ich könne das vergessen, da kein vertrags-handy


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2005)

...das ist Unsinn, wende Dich direkt an Debitel und lass´ den "Verkäufer" weiter die Produkte verkaufen. Probleme werden nicht im Shop sondern beim Vertragspartner geklärt.


----------

